# Cambridge lab review (t400, rip200, mass400)



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Has anyone used Cambridge?

how is the t400 got one mate on it now just started with no pip

another mate has been on it 8 weeks and says its undersosed no pip either

I just started a cycle after 2 years doing my first one and I'm getting bad pip with their rip200 but the fact im opening new sites again won't help, after 2 weeks of using I've had bad pop every time and now wondering if it's underdosed?

I'm doing 3ml a week m/w/f and it equals 225, test/tren & 150 mast

feels ok to me strength is up slightly after 2 weeks but I'm thinking of moving on to their mass400 but would like people's reviews before choosing this lab

the mass400 has 200 test, 100 tren & mast


----------



## kingblog (Oct 19, 2013)

Pip


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

kingblog said:


> Pip


? You got anything constructive to add...


----------



## alanvan297 (Jul 10, 2014)

On wk10 mate using their sus250 at 500mg slight pip next day but that's it made good gains strength and size would have no probs using their other products based on my results with their sus


----------



## Jin10846 (Mar 30, 2013)

Been using t400 at 915mg/wk got nice gains about 6 weeks into the CR T400, no PIP whatsoever switched from renvex t400 as wherever I injected that it gave SEVERE PIP quad injections made it so I couldn't walk for a week and VG injections meant I couldn't lay on my side haha. Switched to CR test enan 300 as my source is out of t400 and after this vial has finished switching to AP testobolin. Great results would recommend CR although feels slightly under dosed.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Be interested in what people say about their rip200


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

I switched from ap test e/orbis tren e 1ml each e5d to CR mass 400 2ml a week with 100mgs sphinx mast p eod this was about 2 weeks ago now. My sex drive has dropped off but strength and condition is improving each week still despite a calorie defecit. Im not sure how accurate its content is but im gaining so im not too bothered. I was planning on dropping test down anyway to cut down on qater retention but I would say there is less test then there should be. Just my opinion tho guys

Lew


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

zak007 said:


> Has anyone used Cambridge?
> 
> how is the t400 got one mate on it now just started with no pip
> 
> ...


cambridge is way way way underdosed sacked my test e 300 deca 300 off in the bin

now on neuro pharma tri test 400 this stuff IS ROCKET FUEL AND DEFO DOSED RIGHT

didnt take long for cambridge to go down hill another rip off lab bumping us all

and ps

i was on 900mg of test e and 600mg of deca

total waste of time knackered my cycle up big time


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I know a few lads who have enjoyed the rip200 recently


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

dj case said:


> cambridge is way way way underdosed sacked my test e 300 deca 300 off in the bin
> 
> now on neuro pharma tri test 400 this stuff IS ROCKET FUEL AND DEFO DOSED RIGHT
> 
> ...


how long were you on it cambridge for? and how much difference you see when switching lab?

Also what break was in between labs

example 8 weeks cambridge then switched to XYZ lab and being running that for X amount of weeks now


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I know a few lads who have enjoyed the rip200 recently


any personal experience? The pip is crippling me and i'm gonna give it up, source said heel swap the bottle for another one which I wanted cambridge mass 400, but 400mg/ml seems a lot to me and its either gonna be pippy or underdosed.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've only used Cambridge sust mate and that was fine.

Apollo now do a ttm 600, heard its good but a bit of pip.

I've had a sample of a test 600 off him when he was developing a method to try to get it made.

Not tried it but reports said it gives PIP and won't go into production


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

I put 1ml mass 400 into each ticep same day. Orange needle, new injection site. OUCH!! maybe I did it wrong , went in with orange into the bulk of the horshoe halfway up to the delt but for a week after thetris were feeling badly bruised from tri down to the elbow and in particular the tendonous area near elbow joint.

1ml cut with 1ml sphinx mast p no problems in pecs, delts and this week I did 1ml each again into the tris and much better.

I also did some in my ventro glutes, 2nd jabs in these sites so fairly new to needles and week one was sore as expected but week 2 just mild pip. Compared to old karachi sust I would say its milder.

Wouldnt worry bout pip, perhaps its underdosed tho. Thats why im on 2ml a week. If I thought its was legit dose id prop cut it down a bit for mh current needs

Lew


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

You understand that an absence of pip does not mean it's underdosed right? I've never seen the word underdosed be used so many times in a thread one page long!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I've only used Cambridge sust mate and that was fine.
> 
> Apollo now do a ttm 600, heard its good but a bit of pip.
> 
> ...


the tmte 600 reminds me of the BSI ttm, should be pippy as fcuk but also quite a high dosage per ml and I dont believe all that to be in it


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

lew007 said:


> I put 1ml mass 400 into each ticep same day. Orange needle, new injection site. OUCH!! maybe I did it wrong , went in with orange into the bulk of the horshoe halfway up to the delt but for a week after thetris were feeling badly bruised from tri down to the elbow and in particular the tendonous area near elbow joint.
> 
> 1ml cut with 1ml sphinx mast p no problems in pecs, delts and this week I did 1ml each again into the tris and much better.
> 
> ...


How was the ventro glute site when you opened it how bad was pip? I dont mind pip if I'm doing enanthate but eod as you can imagine is killing me 3 days a week 3 different pains.

I wouldn't do triceps, Lats is a better site

So whats your general perception you think its g2g perhaps slightly underdosed


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeh pretty much! Was gonna try orbis progain but figured this may offer more bang for my bucks. I dont think I would be looking & feeling how I do on just the mast prop so its got something in it. Put me off blends a little. Not tried lats as I wasnt sure of the site. vg is quite nice now, was a bit like a dead leg 1st jabs but very smooth now.

I think my glutes are full of scar tissue now as any jabs seem to hurt and are hard to push the needle in. Maybe a deep tissue massage will help but to be fair the vg is much easier. Did 1ml ap test e/1 ml orbis tren e for thier first jabs then a little mass400/mastp last week. TRIs are good really feeling pumped after the jabs making the horshoe standout more esp as bf% is dropping.

What doses you running?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Rip blends are known to give pip, the main reason I don't use them , last one I used was the prochem one rip was agony but awesome gear.

Lots of lads using CR in the gym growing well of it.

Starting sphinx tren a this week with alpha mast p and maybe the test p and make my own mix.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

lew007 said:


> Yeh pretty much! Was gonna try orbis progain but figured this may offer more bang for my bucks. I dont think I would be looking & feeling how I do on just the mast prop so its got something in it. Put me off blends a little. Not tried lats as I wasnt sure of the site. vg is quite nice now, was a bit like a dead leg 1st jabs but very smooth now.
> 
> I think my glutes are full of scar tissue now as any jabs seem to hurt and are hard to push the needle in. Maybe a deep tissue massage will help but to be fair the vg is much easier. Did 1ml ap test e/1 ml orbis tren e for thier first jabs then a little mass400/mastp last week. TRIs are good really feeling pumped after the jabs making the horshoe standout more esp as bf% is dropping.
> 
> What doses you running?


just to double confirm mate you been on mass400 3 weeks now 2ml a week, you think its good then? you getting any tren sides, aggression, insomnia, night sweats, sweats when walking about or out of breath


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Rip blends are known to give pip, the main reason I don't use them , last one I used was the prochem one rip was agony but awesome gear.
> 
> Lots of lads using CR in the gym growing well of it.
> 
> Starting sphinx tren a this week with alpha mast p and maybe the test p and make my own mix.


Some rip blends are okish mate they cant all be pippy or noone would run them, what lads you know using CR can you be more specific rather than he says she says crap no offence to you bud


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Seeryj88 said:


> I got my test levels checked after 1000 mg a week for five weeks and my results were out of 5-30 an amazingly high 21 so therefor the whole verify product doesn't mean much and my results were basically saying I'm normal for my age after adding 1000 mg in my body and can post results to prove


1000mg test a week and your test levels came back at 21? theres something not right there they should have easily hit the maximum.

What product are you using and please do prove the results


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i used cambridge rip blend to great effect and had no pip whatsoever with it, i have used a lot of cambridge rip and prop and it was all good but that was when they were still new and i was the or one of the first to review it..it was good then, i have since used the t400 recently and it's ok (thats as far as i would go now) i have had to use more than i normally do though..


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

zak007 said:


> just to double confirm mate you been on mass400 3 weeks now 2ml a week, you think its good then? you getting any tren sides, aggression, insomnia, night sweats, sweats when walking about or out of breath


Yeh switched from the orbis/ap combo 3 weeks ago. Still have a pretty short fuse amd quite irratable. Kids aint sleeping so im up half the nights anyway but cant get back off. 2ml is only 200mgs tren tho I was on around 300 a few weeks back. Im not as horny as on the ap test, but im getting 4hrs sleep and eating a defecit, also had a tummy bug for 4 days now which sucks!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

zak007 said:


> Some rip blends are okish mate they cant all be pippy or noone would run them, what lads you know using CR can you be more specific rather than he says she says crap no offence to you bud


I know people using the mass 400 , rip 200 & test e, my bouncer mate put on over a 1.5 stone on 3ml of test e PW , my work mate was on the mass 400 and was the biggest iv seen him with others in the gym i know using Cr, thats about as specific as i can be.

The pip has got no bearing on gear content , most in my experience are pippy its 200mg of fast ester squeezed into 1ml , some labs struggle to make a 100mg test p with no pip


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@Seeryj88 Nice one posting your address up. Haha.

I won't quote, to give you the chance to edit if you wish.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Seeryj88 said:


> I'm using cambridge research, well was using until I get something new, it was there test 400 and it didn't even have a tingle after it which I find personally strange for such A high dose per mil I tried a pic from my phone, let me know what it comes up like


Proof is in the pudding, looks like more bad times for Cambridge, wouldn't touch it with a barge pole!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

You'll have to edit the post and change the pic. Just draw over the address. It's been quoted above though, so you'll have to ask @Chelsea to edit too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

richardrahl said:


> You'll have to edit the post and change the pic. Just draw over the address. It's been quoted above though, so you'll have to ask @Chelsea to edit too.


Will do now


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Seeryj88 said:


> After my lil mess up with my results here is another with less personal info haha newbies got to learn
> View attachment 156765
> but that's my test after 1000 mg test 400 a week from 6 weeks in of cambridge research, safe to say it's terrible


Whats questionable is that you sighed up to post your blood results here .. You have no posts and they mean little, anyone can post results up and say whatever they like about any said lab, there's no proof there IMO.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Seeryj88 said:


> I did and found it was terrible not a bit of a kick but goes to show all the hype about it was probably people with little to do building up a good rep for bad product


your making a lot of enemies very quickly as i am not a liar .. you've seriously ****ed me off with your nonsense theres a lot of the other guys that used it to good effect and said so that will wonder who the fcuck you are and what you are about if they read this..6 posts all negging cambridge..fcuck off you little spanner


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

maybe someone ripped you as your clearly a complete nob


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT (Jul 3, 2014)

Maybe the source your getting cambridge from is selling you junk, im using tri-ten, test 400 CR gone up 6-7 lbs started on a really low dose also, very minor PIP, now cranked up the volume.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BIG JOSHUANT said:


> Maybe the source your getting cambridge from is selling you junk, im using tri-ten, test 400 CR gone up 6-7 lbs started on a really low dose also, very minor PIP, now cranked up the volume.


There are no fakes of Cambridge.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

husaberg said:


> your making a lot of enemies very quickly as i am not a liar .. you've seriously ****ed me off with your nonsense theres a lot of the other guys that used it to good effect and said so that will wonder who the fcuck you are and what you are about if they read this..6 posts all negging cambridge..fcuck off you little spanner





Seeryj88 said:


> Cambridge is dirt blood test say it all, tests are there to prove and don't lie, batch number verified successful ?? losers obviously don't know much taking rubbish gear gets your levels checked then and post results if your so confident instead of making a **** lab look good so you get money off your friends you are actually ripping off


I have to admit to being dubious too. So many people negging Cambridge on this board have a very limited number of posts. Similarly, there are several people who praise it with low post counts.

I've just started their T400 and Tren E myself last week, so may look into bloodwork and post up accordingly. What are the usual costs involved? (Don't want to do the GP route)


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT (Jul 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> There are no fakes of Cambridge.


There's probably something fake floating about, @Seeryj88 upload your vials please?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BIG JOSHUANT said:


> There's probably something fake floating about, @Seeryj88 upload your vials please?


I seriously doubt it, it's a newish lab with mixed reviews, printed boxes and varifiction codes, there would be absolutely no point in faking them. But yes op get pics up so we can see that you have actually been using cr.


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice one, interested as i thought my gear was working I am putting on weight, and gaining strength.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Rip blends are known to give pip, the main reason I don't use them , last one I used was the prochem one rip was agony but awesome gear.
> 
> Lots of lads using CR in the gym growing well of it.
> 
> Starting sphinx tren a this week with alpha mast p and maybe the test p and make my own mix.


Not one complaint from the gym I Train at all using CR and I found the rip pip free!! Had my bloods done after my 16 week cycle and test levels where at 38 which is very high end more than happy to post blood results! Sphinx prop amazing!!!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Here you go:

After completing this cycle http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...-research.html and being off for a peroids of 2 weeks, then had my TRT nebideo inject and also did 5000iu hcg per week for 3 weeks followed by 100mg clomid for 3weeks, had bloods done and hormones came backs as:

ALT:49 IU/L 3-53

TSH: 1.6 mU/L 0.30-6.00

PSA 0.820 ug/L 0.000-2.500

SHBG 11 NMOL/l 11-71

TESTOSTERONE * 37.7 nmol/L 10.0-37.0

FSH 0.3 iu/L (1.0-11.0)

LH 0.1 iu/L (1.0-8.0)

I guess my LH and FSH are surpressed due to high test? any info would be great,

Thanks


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeryj88 said:


> Your entitled to your opinion but yeah iv no comments or posts and I did just sign up to post my results because I'm sick of paying for rubbish juice after it was so hyped up, so I went through the whole sign up process and I can post a pic of my bottles and verification number too, not saying people have to stop using it but that's my results so I won't use again


No problems with Cambridge research in my opinion few issues like every other lab but to come on with no rep or post people are not going to take you serious ! I can comment on a lab mentioned in this thread but I won't because it's only what I'm told and no proven facts! Such as they ever even inject the lab mentioned, I listen to the trusted and experienced people, as mentioned my next cycle is sphinx labs and I know I will be happy because I use trusted sources and not desperate pushers selling chip fat or gear box oil lol only joking trying to see the funny side of people slating labs that are good. My opinion


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

See this is where the problem lies, guys with little posts being new members posting excessively defending/criticising labs

Then members who have been here a while saying its g2g but could be possible resellers.... I am going to give their mass 400 a shot and will report back in 6-8 weeks


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT (Jul 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> See this is where the problem lies, guys with little posts being new members posting excessively defending/criticising labs
> 
> Then members who have been here a while saying its g2g but could be possible resellers.... I am going to give their mass 400 a shot and will report back in 6-8 weeks


Zak i am using it at the moment, said previously started a low dose, gone up 7lbs in 4 weeks going to up the dose now, let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

BIG JOSHUANT said:


> Zak i am using it at the moment, said previously started a low dose, gone up 7lbs in 4 weeks going to up the dose now, let me know how it goes for you.


you got before and after pics and pics of your gear?


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT (Jul 3, 2014)

I am going to upload some photos tonight, and start a mini journal kind of thing, so you can see there?


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Seeryj88 said:


> Yes no worries il be home in fifteen minutes il post you the pics, i don't see why it would be faked with such proper looking vials and verification codes, I MAY be MAKING ENEMIES but least I know my gear is fake and il admit iv been ripped off ??


i'm not getting into a drawn out spat with a dummy as you must be that to come on a forum who's well established members have been using and posting results of cycles with a new lab then to call them all liaars and tell them thier gear was bunk and they know nothing about aa's etc..thats a fcukin dummy in my book..

but one thing for sure my last cycle was discussed in detail in variouss posts as i was one of the first to use it and review it on here along with @GeordieOak70 if i remember correectly and i gained major size using the rip blend and thier prop..i have just used thier t400 with eq (though i have swapped to alpha now) and altthough it's not what i would call well dosed it's still test..i have gained 5kg so far on this cycle with it and a lot more last time...the photos were posted also but then you wouldn't know as you didn't bother looking into it at all just came on insulting a lot of members

take a look at my avi and tell me i don't know what i am doing as that was taken near the end of last cycle after gaining near 12kg i am now another 5kg up on that and just shy of 19 stone..then post a pic of yourself so we can judge your experience from the body you've built,, i would take more notice of you if you were a genuine unit thats for sure

@GeordieOak70 have a look at this thread mate


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

husaberg said:


> i'm not getting into a drawn out spat with a dummy as you must be that to come on a forum who's well established members have been using and posting results of cycles with a new lab then to call them all liaars and tell them thier gear was bunk and they know nothing about aa's etc..thats a fcukin dummy in my book..
> 
> but one thing for sure my last cycle was discussed in detail in variouss posts as i was one of the first to use it and review it on here along with @GeordieOak70 if i remember correectly and i gained major size using the rip blend and thier prop..i have just used thier t400 with eq and altthough it's not what i would call well dosed it's still test..i have gained 5kg so far on this cycle with it and a lot more last time...the photos were posted also but then you wouldn't know as you didn't bother looking into it at all just came on insulting a lot of members
> 
> ...


Well as @husaberg said we were 2 of the first to use the CR rip blend at the same time and we both got great results from it id put up my before and after pics but I wish to remain anonymous as im well known not even blocking my face will hide me unfortunately.

But anyway our gear certainly was not bunk 1.5mil EOD for 8 weeks transformed me I loved it.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Seeryj88 said:


> If a dummy to you is someone who used cambridge research and got bloods checked that came out normal and posted pics of the so called great lab it was to show people it's fake, your not really in great shape tbh just
> 
> Bloated from your pic is all I see but ?? think what you want


i wasn't claiming to be in great shape ..post a pic mate we'd like to see you ..it's not going to happen is it as your a fckin little pencil neck thats been ripped..

anyone with half a brain before they went on a forum as a new member and insulted/made liars of it's established members making out they don't know thier ass from thier tit would have had a look at what had been written and discussed first as far as cambridge was concerned and then opened a thread to discuss what could be the case with thier results instaed of making wild accusations and telling us all our gear was bunk and we were ripped and that we didn't know what was what and those that claimed results were sellers or lab related etc..thats not only offensive but absolute sh1t your just an genuine little gobsh1te who has come on lab bashing like many before you..

it's pretty obvious from your lack of foresight and ability to look into something properly before talking crap about it that you are not the sharpest tool so it would be no suprise to me if someone had had you over and sold you relabled crap

have a think about what you just said as well.. although obviously a childish little dig if i am a little bloated why would that be? not because the gear had no test in thats for sure you jerk


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Seeryj88 said:


> If a dummy to you is someone who used cambridge research and got bloods checked that came out normal and posted pics of the so called great lab it was to show people it's fake, your not really in great shape tbh just
> 
> Bloated from your pic is all I see but ?? think what you want


the above is not why i am calling you a dummy you get that honour for trying to tell people who have had great results from a lab that they know nothing,thier gear was bunk and it was us that had been ripped..theres plenty of us that makes the odds it's you with a problem quite high wouldn't you say


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Seeryj88 said:


> Think what you like man, my source has never let me down before and he is even shocked by it and gave a full refund, take your muck cambridge, get bloods done and post the results if your so confident about it,you should be more concerned about that then seeing a pic of me, unigen all the way for my pencil neck I say


whats up with posting a pic?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I just wanna know where people get their bloods done and do you have to pay for it? If you don't tell Dr you're on gear, what's the reason for wanting bloods done.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Seeryj88 said:


> I said everyone is entitled to there own opinion and here I am since your so confident I'm a pencil next
> View attachment 156790
> i don't are size or strength just about crap labs is all


You sure that gear was fake??! Looking large!


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Seeryj88 said:


> I had unexplained dizziness which was just a virus but the doctor ordered all off the bloods to be done and this just came back with test levels, you have to pay the doc but it's not expensive, I'm in great shape but pity about cr


Your in great shape is your opinion just as you said we have our own opinion on CR, your T400 may well have been bunk but many of us that have used CR products have had great results I can only vouch for my experience.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i can't see any pics i just get a page of writing when i click your attachment..am dying to see the neck


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Seeryj88 said:


> I think it will be your opinion too


To be fair if that is you then not bad but great shape lol no just no.


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

t400, mass400 and tren e are all terrible in my opinion, every time I see a post on cr labs I feel the need to share this as it really is the worst stuff I have ever used.

Their tren ace was in my experience by far their best products but still considerably under dosed.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

bigjohnc said:


> t400, mass400 and tren e are all terrible in my opinion, every time I see a post on cr labs I feel the need to share this as it really is the worst stuff I have ever used.
> 
> Their tren ace was in my experience by far their best products but still considerably under dosed.


Every time you see a post? You've not been here a month yet......


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Every time you see a post? You've not been here a month yet......


Read my join date again. It says Apr not Aug


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Seeryj88 said:


> It's me alright but now you can see pencil neck is not the case, the issue is getting bloods done and a terrible result came back, my supplier is always good but he is looking into it as well, things are not how they use to be with it


Well something is not right but its unfair to say all CR is bunk as I and others have stated we had good results from it, im currently using AP test E and Parabolin so maybe some of the new CR batches are underdosed or you just got unlucky but overall the reviews have been good on CR.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

bigjohnc said:


> Read my join date again. It says Apr not Aug


Apologies I just saw the post count as I'm on my phone.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Seeryj88 said:


> Well I was just going by reviews and everyone saying how well dosed it was and to the exact amount and then that just put a serious downer on it for me, especially being a newish lab with such good feed back , my bloods were not out specifically to test my test levels but doctor wanted them all to be checked and I was just sharing what I'd come across from cr, can you suggest another good brand, unigen was my main one and my source can't get it


I love AP Alpha Pharma if you can source that.


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

Seeryj88 said:


> Well I was just going by reviews and everyone saying how well dosed it was and to the exact amount and then that just put a serious downer on it for me, especially being a newish lab with such good feed back , my bloods were not out specifically to test my test levels but doctor wanted them all to be checked and I was just sharing what I'd come across from cr, can you suggest another good brand, unigen was my main one and my source can't get it


pro chem

maia

orbis

alpha pharm

even delta labs in my opinion are better than CR labs but had been shown on wedinos not to contain exactly what the bottle said so I wouldn't be keen on using them again but defo better than CR.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Seeryj88 said:


> I got my test levels checked after 1000 mg a week for five weeks and my results were out of 5-30 an amazingly high 21 so therefor the whole verify product doesn't mean much and my results were basically saying I'm normal for my age after adding 1000 mg in my body and can post results to prove


POST UP THE REPORT THEN LETS SEE IT


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I love AP Alpha Pharma if you can source that.


A MAN WITH CLASS AND TASTE


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

MAN I LOVE ALPHA PHARMA IM BUZZING MY TITS OFF ON 750MG OF INDUJECT 250

AWESOME


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I cant see any reports or pictures?

Is it working for everyone else?


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

ps fcuk cambridge research its sh1t and thats my 2p worth

used it for 8-10 weeks total waste of time

and im not a LAB PUSHER like lots of underlined comments on here

go ahead use it see how you get on

then come back weeks later and say it aint done jack

CR can kiss my alpha pharma sweaty hairy **** crack

made in birmingham by delta pharmacuticals anyway


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

zak007 said:


> Has anyone used Cambridge?
> 
> how is the t400 got one mate on it now just started with no pip
> 
> ...


I've had the same problem with Cambridge stuff - the only good stuff I had from them was their mast...

Since prochem dried up it's been hit or miss for me - my mate rates infiniti and i've been hearing a bit of buzz about maia recently but haven't tried them myself. My mate showed me a bottle of their tren though, it was pure amber!


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

comfla said:


> I've had the same problem with Cambridge stuff - the only good stuff I had from them was their mast...
> 
> Since prochem dried up it's been hit or miss for me - my mate rates infiniti and i've been hearing a bit of buzz about maia recently but haven't tried them myself. My mate showed me a bottle of their tren though, it was pure amber!


I'm on Maia test e and tren e at the moment. Their tren is pretty dark, I'm not sure that is an indicator of quality or not but so far the results have been excellent (I'm trying to break the 20 inch guns mark this cycle) and it's dosed at 250mg so you get a little bit more per bottle as most tren e I've had in the past was 200mg/ml.

I was a little skeptical on their dbol as it came in caps (I've rarely seen orals come in caps) but it was good to go as well


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Seeryj88 said:


> Cambridge is dirt but HUSABERG has gained another enemy and your a funny according to him but I agree man, 1000mg of dirt for weeks and nothing, here is my bloods
> View attachment 156869


what did you use and you got pics of your gear?


----------

